# Need New Tires for my Vintage Sears Lobo II !!!



## Divestorm (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello friends, was wondering how and where I can get new tires for my Vintage Lobo II? Also:

-Is there any way of replacing the back rims? There is a hexagonal nut that I don't know how to remove.

-The left turn works fine but the right turn is dead, no response. Any ideas?. I have cleaned every single part for this car trying to get it to work. Have a lot of childhood memories....

Thank you!


----------

